# Dry nose



## Oberan's Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

Have a 14 month intact male GSD. Anyone have issues with a dry nose? I feed orijen with no issues. Wondering if it's seasonal like chapped lips or a sign of something else. Nothing else has changed. Shiny coat, holding good weight, alert, active, same high drive. It's always seemed a little dry but recently noticeably more so. The tip of his nose is usually a little wet but the sides get dry and cracked. Little Vaseline like lip balm seems to soften it up. Wondering if it's worth a call to the vet or wait for his next checkup in a couple months. Anyone have earth shattering concerns?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Nope, wet/dry nose is an old wives tale. Has no basis in the telling if health in a normal dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

rule out lupus and pemphigus


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My guy had dry scaly skin across the top of his nose leather for quite a few years. I began adding salmon oil to his meals; it cleared within a few weeks and has stayed away. He tends toward dry skin especially in the wintertime anyway. You could try rubbing extra virgin coconut oil into the dry area. It has good healing properties and is non-toxic, since he is licking it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

no plastic feeding dishes are used? I would use some vitamin E with mixed tocopherols topically(E wont be licked off as easily as the coconut oil) and make sure he's getting enough omega oils/digestive enzymes and probiotics in the system. If your household air is dry, maybe adding some humidity will help.


----------



## Oberan's Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone I'll try the supplements and oils for sure. Didn't think his feeding dish would matter? It is in fact plastic. I use a clear high impact food storage bowl. Is it that plastic is toxic or something else? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

It is generally suggested to use metal or ceramic bowls. The thought is that they are easier to clean and don't have the potential to leak toxic chemicals.

FWIW, my dog has a dry nose and I use ceramic bowls.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

essential fatty acids , and adequate hydration . Sometimes dogs in cold weather don't drink as much as they would in warmer weather and run a little of the dry side -- especially in dry interior winter homes. 

Add fresh natural coconut water to the water that the dog drinks . Encourages drinking . If the dog is outdoorsy in the winter , with cold dry wind , he can be encouraged to drink deeply by making the water somewhat tepid , blood temperature -- helps with absorption.


----------



## Oberan's Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

So after a month of using the salmon oil supplement his nose is 95% healed and he leaves nose prints on everything now. Thanks everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

